# Bigger boobs without surgery?



## JAN!

No chance in hell am I going under the knife to alter my body in any way unless it would be necessary for survival.
I would like to make them one size bigger with something natural that has been thoroughly tested by doctors to be effective and safe. Any recommendations?


----------



## caliprincess

I find your opinion of breast augmentation very insulting for those who've had the surgery, me included.  Alot of us have had surgery the same reason why you want your breast larger. 

The only way your breasts will be one size larger without surgery is if you've gained alot of weight or if you're lactating.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

caliprincess said:


> I find your opinion of breast augmentation very insulting for those who've had the surgery, me included.  Alot of us have had surgery the same reason why you want your breast larger.
> 
> The only way your breasts will be one size larger without surgery is if you've gained alot of weight or if you're lactating.



I disagree, I think thats _her_ opinion about_ her own_ body. She never said anything about someone _else_ going under the knife.

And to answer the OP's question...I dont think any pills work, I really dont. But if you find some miracle medicine...please let me know! lmao


----------



## courtneyh

QueenOfDa702 said:


> I disagree, I think thats _her_ opinion about_ her own_ body. She never said anything about someone _else_ going under the knife.
> 
> And to answer the OP's question...I dont think any pills work, I really dont. But if you find some miracle medicine...please let me know! lmao


 
^
^
^
i agree...she didnt say anything about anyone else..she said it about her own body which is her own opinion. 

my friend had tried stuff for a while...she tried pills and even some really weird cream that smelled like grass! but they didnt work!


----------



## alice79

I read an article in a magazine the other day, the girl in it swore that drinking Guinness had made her boobs bigger. 

Sounds a bit silly but you never know. Do people drink Guinness in America?


----------



## Charles

Of course we drink Guinness!

OP...let's think about this for a sec.  Are there any pills or cremes that magically make any part of your body larger?  Your boobs are mostly fat, so, aside from augmentation, the only thing that will make those fat cells grow is eating more carbs and fat.  So there ya go.  Go out and down a few Big Macs every week and after a few months you'll have larger breasts!


----------



## Megs

Honestly, I do not know a great answer. If you work out your pecs, the muscle under your breasts will grow a tad and be more firm. Ask your gyno or Dr about it... they may have some sort of advice


----------



## NYCBelle

i now birth control pills can make you go up a size but i don't know if you would want to get on them.  and theres no guarantee since everyones body is different


----------



## kirsten

My best answer: Padded bras! I like the Victoria Secret "Very Sexy" line.

As for a medication to take to make your boobs grow, there is none. If you were able to invent such a pill though you could be $$$$$$$!


----------



## Bay

When I gained weight I went from a B-cup to a D-cup. So maybe if you only put on a little weight they will grow?


----------



## socalgem

I can give you some of mine, I have plenty to spare.


----------



## jellybebe

socalgem said:


> I can give you some of mine, I have plenty to spare.


 
Chest exercises and birth control pills are the only things that *kinda* work. But results vary for everyone.


----------



## Shopstomuch

caliprincess said:


> I find your opinion of breast augmentation very insulting for those who've had the surgery, me included. Alot of us have had surgery the same reason why you want your breast larger.
> 
> The only way your breasts will be one size larger without surgery is if you've gained alot of weight or if you're lactating.


 

I don't see her as being insulting for saying she doesn't want to go under the knife.  Just as she chooses not to about her body, you chose to do so as is your right.  I also would not want to go through surgery for that myself.  I lost a bunch of weight and lost my boobs first  and I would like to at least have them lifted, but don't want to do surgery either.  Having gone through 2 c-sections and a gall bladder removal, being cut on again even by choice is not something for me.  

Just like losing weight, there is no magical pill or cream that works.  Boobs are mostly fat, so guess its' the Big mac's or maybe the working the upper area may build the upper chest muscle up a bit.  I just put on my pusher upper bra and have at it these days.


----------



## Novbunnie

hmm you could try eating papaya..a little bit everyday, i heard it works but it may take awhile. i have a small chest and my mom makes me eat it -_- how sad..anyways, doesnt hurt to try it


----------



## missmustard

I believe the only way to increase your bust size is to either gain weight, lactate or wear a padded bra. And even so, I have seen women with a full body that still don't have large breasts. I'm chubby and wear D cups, but this is mostly determined by genetics, methinks.

A younger cousin of mine wanted to make her breasts bigger by taking some natural pills she bought online but they didn't work at all.


----------



## JAN!

Yeah, I am trying to gain weight for that reason. I am very petite with a crazy metabolism. Needless to say, it's very difficult for me to gain weight. 
For now, I wear padded bras. But only on occasion since they are heavy and annoying. (I have one filled with gel and that one is hilarious because it wobbles and you can shape it with your hands lol.) 
But yeah, getting bigger boobs is not really a top priority of mine. Just wanted to know if there were any solutions to my *ahem* small problem. Guess not. Oh well. Less is more? Lol.


----------



## Charlie

Bay said:


> When I gained weight I went from a B-cup to a D-cup. So maybe if you only put on a little weight they will grow?


 

sadly, the weight wont go only to your boobs, your belly will get bigger too, and arms, legs, etc. At least in my case


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

caliprincess said:


> I find your opinion of breast augmentation very insulting for those who've had the surgery, me included. Alot of us have had surgery the same reason why you want your breast larger.
> 
> The only way your breasts will be one size larger without surgery is if you've gained alot of weight or if you're lactating.


 
IMO i don't think she was insulting anyone who had that done...she was talking about herself not anyone who had done that....

There isn't anything you can take to make them bigger...maybe working out at the gym doing chest press it can build your pec muscles it could help a little ... if not try to look at women who are on the smaller side and just ooze confidence...paris hilton...ok ok some people may disagree but she is a small cup and she is rocks those cute little dresses that fuller cup women can't.  
If you gain weight it doesn't mean it will go to your chest..might end up somewhere you def don't want it to be


----------



## mshel

Sorry OP, I don't think there's anything out there.  And, really, if there was, it'd be all over the news and women (and some men?  ooh...a permanent play toy!) would be buying it in droves.

Plus, it's kind of silly (albeit wishful thinking!..been there, done that) as if you apply a cream, then why wouldn't your hands get bigger too?!   And, if you take a pill, I'm darn sure my arse would get bigger and my girls wouldn't budge.  How does the pill know where to go to make which part of the body bigger?  kwim?  

I like the chicken cutlets that cost about 50 bucks.  But, of course, I'm married, so it's not like i have to worry about being felt up and "surprise"!  And, a word of caution if you do purchase, swimming with them is evidently a no-no as mine are starting to crack!  I think it's the clorine! 

Good luck...happy boob dreams to you...


----------



## JAN!

mshel said:


> Sorry OP, I don't think there's anything out there.  And, really, if there was, it'd be all over the news and women *(and some men?  ooh...a permanent play toy!)* would be buying it in droves.



LOOOOL!!! >.<

Nice cat btw.


----------



## yesther

Here's something for you: FCup Crackers
I saw this and thought it was pretty funny! I mean if it were as easy as they say I would be chomp chomp chomping on these things!


----------



## Sternchen

Get pregnant...


----------



## purse_fanatic

yesther said:


> Here's something for you: FCup Crackers
> I saw this and thought it was pretty funny! I mean if it were as easy as they say I would be chomp chomp chomping on these things!


 
I heard about this one the radio last week. I wonder if it really works, because i would be chomping on these all day long too!


----------



## purse_fanatic

oops...sorry double post.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Fcup Cookies LOL


----------



## pattycakes

It sounds strange but recently I've had some success with breast enhancement pills. Like the OP I was very hesitant to go under the knife so I thought I'd take a look into the alternatives. I settled on a pill I found called procurves? that was all natural and started taking it. I didn't notice anything at first but after a few weeks I saw that my breasts were getting firmer, and not long after that I noticed that they were starting to grow. I'm looking forward to see how my "development" progresses. I hope this helped, and however you go about it I'm rooting for ya!


----------



## JAN!

^Sounds awesome. I wish you the best during the 'development' lol. 

I think I'm just going to eat some of those chocolate bars with like lots of carbs in them. I have a guy friend who eats like 5 of those a day and he got pretty big. He shaped it into more muscle and omg he looks friggin HOT. I guess I'll be doing that, minus the gym.


----------



## H&H

No I don't think a pill would work. Exercise maybe... being pregnant and lactating definitely will give you 1 to 2 cups bigger boobs


----------



## claireZk

QueenOfDa702 said:


> I disagree, I think thats _her_ opinion about_ her own_ body. She never said anything about someone _else_ going under the knife.



^ ITA! 

But to answer the question... birth control pills made me go from a small B to a small C.  Then I gained weight and I went up to a large C/small D.  I gained it everywhere else too, but I gained proportionally so I'm not really bothered by it.  It was worth it for the boobs 

Otherwise, I recommend water bras.  They add _at least_ a cup size.


----------



## CTgrl414

gaining weight will do it! I went from B to C when I gained


----------



## Dulce

I agree with getting pregnant, that will definitely increase your breast size 

Also with everyone else, there is no magic bigger breast pill. Victoria's Secret makes push-up bras without padding....


----------



## soundjade

bigger boobs through weight gain depends a lot on your own body.  i went on the pill for the sole purpose of growing bigger boobs bc i heard so many successful stories from friends (i had a friend who went from b to d and another from a to c) and i was willing to gain just a bit of weight because i was pretty skinny anyway. 

unfortunately - i ended up gaining weight EVERYWHERE but there (well they got a little bigger but not by much)!! 
my body just does that. my boobs are the last to get bigger through weight gain, and the first to lose fat through weight loss. how sad is that? 

in fact, since the time i hit puberty til now (i'm 22), i actually am smaller in breast size than i was when i was in my early teens.  :cry:  i guess this happened through all the fluctuations in weight i had.


----------



## ellc

i think there was i research in britain?? which said that women who get lots of insectcide into their bodies have bigger boobs. i'm not sure though do you have to get it when your young and it just grows your boobs bigger. can't find this on the internet...

this wasn't an advice but a fact.


----------



## urbane

pattycakes said:


> It sounds strange but recently I've had some success with breast enhancement pills. Like the OP I was very hesitant to go under the knife so I thought I'd take a look into the alternatives. I settled on a pill I found called procurves? that was all natural and started taking it. I didn't notice anything at first but after a few weeks I saw that my breasts were getting firmer, and not long after that I noticed that they were starting to grow. I'm looking forward to see how my "development" progresses. I hope this helped, and however you go about it I'm rooting for ya!


 
Hi, I don't know if you even come to this forum anymore or not but  can you tell if the pills that you were taking in 2007 worked for you? I am very curios and also would try it if they worked for you. 
Thank you.


----------



## Rubyz

Novbunnie said:


> hmm you could try eating papaya..a little bit everyday, i heard it works but it may take awhile. i have a small chest and my mom makes me eat it -_- how sad..anyways, doesnt hurt to try it



ROFL
This is kinda like how my mom makes me drink milk to make me grow taller.
Or japanese women drink lots of milk to grow their boobs.

All wives tale, imo. But of course, it doesn't hurt to try. xD


----------



## JAN!

Wow this thread is old. I honestly don't think there are any 'natural' ways to increase breast size. Nowadays, I think it's best to just accept what we have and embrace it, big or small.


----------



## vhdos

urbane said:


> Hi, I don't know if you even come to this forum anymore or not but  can you tell if the pills that you were taking in 2007 worked for you? I am very curios and also would try it if they worked for you.
> Thank you.



The products she was referring to contain phytoestrogens.  Phytoestrogens can increase the risk of certain forms of breast cancer.  They would also not offer any significant increase in breast size.  They work by increasing estrogen, so there might be a slight swelling/firming effect that is similar to the slight selling/firming that some women experience before they get their period.
There is no magic pill.  Gaining weight might help.  Certain BC pills can make the breasts swell a bit (much the same way as described above).
Think about it.  If there was a magic pill, don't you think women would be taking it instead of undergoing a possibly life-threatening surgical procedure?


----------



## vhdos

JAN! said:


> Wow this thread is old. I honestly don't think there are any 'natural' ways to increase breast size. *Nowadays, I think it's best to just accept what we have and embrace it, big or small*.



...or have surgery.  Nowadays, medical technology allows us to change what we don't like.  Some care to embrace it, others care to change it - both are perfectly acceptable to me


----------



## prettygurrl19

If you are uncomfortable to go under the knife, i'd mainly suggest you begin accepting your body!  Something as simple as a new bra can change your life! Just be happy with your body. 

Someone once told me black pepper makes your boobs bigger.. i don't believe this LOL, but i thought i'd share!


----------



## Dchan

There's a new type of plastic surgery out there now that was developed in Japan using stem cell technology, where the fat from your stomach or thighs is injected into the breast, (mixed with stem cells) and because of this your boobs grow.
I'd love to do it myself someday, but it's $$$


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ok, does anyone else remember those ads in the back of women's magazines years ago to enhance your breasts without surgery? They were everywhere.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^^ Yes, I do! One of my friends bought one. We took turns using it & it did not work, lol.  It worked the pec muscles. 

"Mark Eden bust developer" You can see the ad on Wikipedia.


----------



## Louiebabeee

The only way to make them bigger (with out the rest of you getting bigger as well) if really just a padded bra or surgury. I mean yeah some people go up a size when they go on the pill but plenty of people gain weight everywhere else too, and i dont see why anyone would go on any meds like that just to maybe get the side effect of a bigger chest. None of those creams or "magic" pills work, you would just be putting stuff in your body that does not need to be there!  Talk to your doctor about it, im sure they will tell you not to try any of that crazy stuff being advertised...


----------



## honeyrub

Fillers will not require one to undergo the knife. But personally, I feel that its costly (because it will not last and will need to have fillers injected every 2-3 years) and may affect the health.

Fats transfer require fats to be "harvested" from another part of the body and transferred to the breast. However, the surgeon can't be sure that the job will make the breast look smooth. Some uneven-ness is expected.

I did implants last year, which was better than I had expected, because I had expected to be in lots of pain and very obvious scars. But thank lord, the recovery process was a lot more manageable than expected scars from the incisions are barely visible now.


----------



## i_love_vinegar

Dchan said:


> There's a new type of plastic surgery out there now that was developed in Japan using stem cell technology, where the fat from your stomach or thighs is injected into the breast, (mixed with stem cells) and because of this your boobs grow.
> I'd love to do it myself someday, but it's $$$


I don't recommend this until more research is done. I read about this as well, however, there is a high risk of the cells dying because they are unable to survive in your chest...this would cause hard lumps, and I am sure it could cause plenty of other problems as well *yuck!*
They have something like this for use in the butt, and there are many reports of it lumping up and causing scars, having to have pieces of your body removed, etc. 

I don't know how old you are, but I agree with having kids. I also would like to point out that The Secret is highly beneficial. I used it and my chest grew some.  Good luck!!!


----------



## joyoflife

The ideal would definitely be body acceptance - and I think small boobs look good - but my aunt took Saw Palmetto supplements for awhile in order to increase her bust size. She saw some results but also experienced side effects. It was over a decade ago so I'm afraid I don't recall the details. (And she ended up getting implants anyway.)


----------



## rainrowan

I worked out in the past with this coiled bar with handle bars at either end. The idea was to bend the bar until it was a "U" shape -- developed the pecs (I guess you call them) around my upper arms, under my armpits and the breast area. Breasts appeared firm and perky (fuller). But you have to maintain the exercise routine.

Also consider a professional bra fitting... the right padded bra will enhance everything boobage-wise   It could be something as simple as going a cup smaller and going a band size larger or vice versa and push-up inserts work too (they enhance the padding in addition).


----------



## Bradysmum

Pecs may actually diminish cup size.  Sadly no exercise can increase bust size.  That's what the trainers tell me.


----------



## vhdos

^that's exactly right.  Increasing pec size would only diminish fatty breast tissue.


----------



## maddog

Are we allowed to mention other forums on here? If so, google "breast nexus".  There should be a huge source of information on that forum, more than I will ever be able to understand.

The most widely known thing to take is fenugreek, supposedly.  But you have to take enough for it to make you smell like fenugreek when you sweat or pee. I had to stop because I couldn't deal with the smell. There are massages too, which worked for me when I was doing it on a daily basis, but since I was only doing massages and not eating the proper food, I did not get a full cup.  

But as a warning, since every woman is different, there are several routes to take. Each may work for some but not others. That's because it depends which hormones you're deficient in.  The reason why most women don't do this is because no one tells us these things, it takes a lot of trial and error to understand your body, and once you finally get it right for you, it usually takes about 1-2 years.  (and yes, papaya is one of the list of food women recommend)

But women (and transexuals) have used these methods to grow 1+ cup sizes.

I had to stop as I knew I was going to be trying for a baby soon, so I can't be playing around with hormonal supplements.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Working out your pecs - but not heavily - will increase the size of the muscle without reducing breast tissue.   Pushups or rowing crew say, once a week, at a leisurely pace will get you there.

Also, you could just gain weight.  That always works.


----------



## Bradysmum

^^as already stated, working pecs may temporarily make them look larger, but over time the muscle will diminish fatty breast tissue.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Only if done heavily, consistently, etc.

When I row casually - twice a week for two hours, leisurely pace - I go up a cup size from when I'm not rowing.

When I'm on a racing team and training, then I start to burn breast tissue and they go down a bit, about a cup size, and change shape somewhat.  

Since you can't "spot burn" fat, it takes pretty intensive training of the underlying muscles to really affect the fatty tissue overlying just those muscles.


----------



## Bradysmum

^^Not going to turn this into a debate, but I'll agree to disagree with you.


----------



## sara999

DiorDeVille said:


> Also, you could just gain weight.  That always works.


hahaha yes. don't do that. however i gained a lot of weight and went from a C to an E (we don't do DD in the uk). it's not worth the effort of losing the weight!! (please note...i didn't put on weight to gain breasts, it was just a side effect of gaining lots of weight)


----------



## DiorDeVille

^LOL!  Yes, I agree that it tends to be more trouble than its worth.


----------



## vhdos

Bradysmum said:


> ^^Not going to turn this into a debate, but I'll agree to disagree with you.



I agree with you on this one bradysmum.  Working out pecs may _seem_ to increase cup size, but I don't believe that that's the case.  Kelly Rippa is a perfect example of someone who works out their pecs.  Her efforts have not achieved a larger cup size, they have just made her pecs more pronounced, which looks more masculine than feminine to me.  Don't get me wrong, I like KR and think that she looks great, but the pecs are a bit much IMO.


----------



## DiorDeVille

^I'd venture a guess that KR's low body fat percentage has more to do with the pronounced pecs than specifically working that body part. 

If we could burn extra fat in an area just by working out that area specifically, I'd be doing thigh-master exercises from dawn to dusk.


----------



## trueshoelove2

I agree...working out my pecs a lot only makes me look manly :/ I've just given up and become best friends with push-up bras.  Even gaining weight doesn't work for me lol.  I gain weight LAST in my boobs, but that's where I lose from first.  Mine clearly are meant to be small


----------



## vhdos

^yes, DiorDeVille, but my point was that working your pecs, gives you pecs, not boobs.  Pecs look considerably different than breasts.  KR has that pec "line" between her boobs that is not at all like the line that cleavage makes.  I guess it's hard to describe, but increasing pec size has a distinctly masculine look to it.


----------



## maddog

trueshoelove2 said:


> I agree...working out my pecs a lot only makes me look manly :/ I've just given up and become best friends with push-up bras.  Even gaining weight doesn't work for me lol.  I gain weight LAST in my boobs, but that's where I lose from first.  Mine clearly are meant to be small



Me too!  First to gain, my belly, last to gain my boobs.  Then, if I lose weight, first to go, my boobs, last to go my belly.

I try not to fluctuate my weight at all because if this keeps happening, I'll just look like a fat little buddha! 

But, really, the massages worked for me, but they went back to normal size once I stopped.


----------



## DiorDeVille

vhdos said:


> ^yes, DiorDeVille, but my point was that working your pecs, gives you pecs, not boobs.  Pecs look considerably different than breasts.  KR has that pec "line" between her boobs that is not at all like the line that cleavage makes.  I guess it's hard to describe, but increasing pec size has a distinctly masculine look to it.



Well, true, it does give you pecs.  It's not going to do anything to increase the boobs themselves, of course.  But since they lie under the breast, an increase in pec size will push the breast out further, giving the illusion of more fullness.  The problem that you're referring to (and I agree, the look is not flattering on any women I've ever seen) occurs when you can see the pec (i.e. there's not enough breast tissue to cover the muscle development) and/or the pec is so big and the surrounding area is so muscular that there's no way to avoid the manly look.

That's why I recommended light, leisurely weight-bearing exercises for the pecs.  It will increase their size without reducing body fat (so the pec development is covered by breast tissue) and the surrounding area won't be so muscular that it looks manly (which tends to undo any "improvements" aesthetically, IMO).  Just my 2 cents, of course.


----------

